# Any orchid shows in South Carolina?



## tocarmar (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all,
I will be moving to/around Conway South Carolina in april/may. I found some information on events/shows there and would like to know if anyone lives in the area and knows of good shows and where the judging places are?


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

will all your plants move with you


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 17, 2013)

Dido said:


> will all your plants move with you



Yes, the few indoor & outside plants are coming with me..


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

hope we see some flowers this year. 
At least fo your nice Acaule. 

got yesterday a hotei, and can not wait till it bloom....
Get told it is a really dark one.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 17, 2013)

Conway, is close to Myrtle Beach, isn't it?


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 19, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> Conway, is close to Myrtle Beach, isn't it?


Yes!! it is like 20-30 minutes away!! We wanted to be close to the ocean!! ( so I can go to the beach while the ole lady is at work!! )


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2013)

sounds great


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure the Charleston society has a show.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2013)

I would try contacting the Coastal Carolina Orchid Society for more information


----------

